# Increased heart rate while sleeping



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm experiencing an increase in my heart rate while lay down and during sleep, almost a 20 bpm increase. This morning I woke up hot and sweaty. Is this normal?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How long have you been taking anti thyroid meds? I looked at previous posts and see you've only been diagnosed for 6 days.

You may need an increase in your med's.

Waking up hot and sweaty is not normal- you are likely still very hyper.

Can you give some history on where your labs were prior to taking the anti thyroid meds. How fast is your heart when it increases?


----------



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> How long have you been taking anti thyroid meds? I looked at previous posts and see you've only been diagnosed for 6 days.
> 
> You may need an increase in your med's.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks. I'm better. I just needed to give it some time. Thanks.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

star_gazer said:


> Hey, thanks. I'm better. I just needed to give it some time. Thanks.


Glad to see you got better-I know for me, it took just over a month on methimazole when I was on it finally get it in my system, and get the symptoms of Graves' to subside.


----------

